# CarPlay suddenly stopped working



## tharsis (Apr 8, 2006)

Hello all, long time lurker first time poster (in this sub). Recently my Atlas’ CarPlay suddenly ceased to function. 

Before, when I hit APP, the app-connect screen would come up with the android auto, CarPlay and mirror link logos faded in the background. I’d plug in my phone and CarPlay came up right away. 

Now, when I click the APP button, it doesn’t show any of those logos. Also, when I plug the phone in, CarPlay doesn’t work. I can listen to my music through the media tab as a USB device, but CarPlay will not work. This happened suddenly and I’m unsure of any reason why. 

I’ve tried resetting factory settings, I’ve tried holding the power button until it does a hard reset. Neither thing has worked. Also I’ve tried a variety of Apple brand and third party cables. 

Does anyone have any advice? I’d rather not make a trip to the dealer just for this if I can avoid it. 

Thank you!!


----------



## IRHutch (Jun 5, 2018)

tharsis said:


> Hello all, long time lurker first time poster (in this sub). Recently my Atlas’ CarPlay suddenly ceased to function.
> 
> Before, when I hit APP, the app-connect screen would come up with the android auto, CarPlay and mirror link logos faded in the background. I’d plug in my phone and CarPlay came up right away.
> 
> ...


*I had the same issue, they said mine turned out to be a bad usb central hub and it was not communicating, replaced under warranty*


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Had that happen to me suddenly. Turned out to be the cheap amazon cable itself. Swapped cable and Apple CarPlay started to work again. Use a legit robust cable and make sure nothing is bent or broken.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*CarPlay quit working*

I'm documenting this to try and save others a visit to the dealer and some frustration as Apple CarPlay would not work after I upgraded my iPhone 6 to to IOS 12.4 . I did not immediately make the connection as I updated the iPhone and then tried CarPlay 2 days later and it would not function. Two iPhones at the dealer would connect with CarPlay, but mine would not until they did the below routine.

Summary of fix; "Forget" iPhone by Atlas; "re-discover" iPhone; Connect iPhone into Atlas; Select "App"; Select CarPlay.

More details on the fix:
On iPhone 6; Settings/General/CarPlay; My Cars, select VW "Forget VW Atlas"; Turn Off Radio; unplug Phone; Turn Radio On; On iPhone 6; Settings/General/CarPlay; "My Cars" Find VW; Plug iPhone into Car; Select "APP" on Infotainment screen (R side of screen); select CarPlay (lower middle of screen).
Good Luck.


----------



## BayAreaAtlas (Sep 3, 2019)

This happened to my 2019 Atlas and a hard reset of the infotainment system fixed the issue. To do the hard reset, hold the power button for 10 seconds. I held the power button to reset the system after it was already powered on (someone else was driving) and when I released it, I saw the VW boot screen and then everything returned to normal (went to app, plugged-in iPhone, and all was good).


----------



## franklindee (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi all,
i have a vw tiguan of 2017 mk2 that is working with andporid auto, but caprlay not 

i've checked the SWap code and caplay is 

i've also coded the 5f module byte 19 to full ( usb)

i've dismounted the pannel on the back and i have the green usb cable ( caplay one)

despite all my try original cable, reset the intotainement ( pressing 15 sec) and also a reset of the app connect 

when i connect the phone it say that i was not able to connect verify that the device is compatible with carplay and i have an iphone 12 pro max


does anypone can help me 

do i need to replace the usb module?

thank you


----------



## Ashhavelli (Apr 8, 2021)

tharsis said:


> Hello all, long time lurker first time poster (in this sub). Recently my Atlas’ CarPlay suddenly ceased to function.
> 
> Before, when I hit APP, the app-connect screen would come up with the android auto, CarPlay and mirror link logos faded in the background. I’d plug in my phone and CarPlay came up right away.
> 
> ...





tharsis said:


> Hello all, long time lurker first time poster (in this sub). Recently my Atlas’ CarPlay suddenly ceased to function.
> 
> Before, when I hit APP, the app-connect screen would come up with the android auto, CarPlay and mirror link logos faded in the background. I’d plug in my phone and CarPlay came up right away.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashhavelli (Apr 8, 2021)

Hit the app button!


----------

